# Jack and danny guitars



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have been looking at the Jack and Danny Brothers guitars by Fret City in Toronto. Is anyone familiar with them or own any of them. I would be interested to hear your opinion. This is their website: http://fretcity.com/shop/cart.php


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

So no one has even heard of them?


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I have heard of them but have never seen a review of them or any real opinions.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Check this link for reviews. No hands on experience with them myself tho I have considered.

http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/brand/J&D+Jack+And+Danny+Brothers

Regards,


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I've had the LS 3 (Deluxe Custom Series) for about a year and a half. I was looking for a reasonably priced LP copy, and wasn't impressed with the lower end EPIs. These are IMO better build quality and nicely finished. Great tone. I switch between my YCV 40 and 63 Gibson Scout, and sounds great through both. About six months ago I picked up the LS2-12 twelve sting. LP style. Same coments. If your looking for a really good tele knock off look at the TL series. A friend of mine picked one up last week. Good bang for the buck. Might be a little biased here as I have known the fellow who runs Fret City, for several years. He is a stand up guy, and provides excellent service.


----------

